# Ankle ligament repair



## vickster (5 Dec 2020)

Any experiences?
I’m having medial and lateral ligaments repaired in 2 weeks, along with keyhole surgery to clean the cr@p out


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2020)

Hope it goes well


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2020)

For anyone who likes cool scans, my foot from nuclear SPECT CT, the purple bits are to be fixed. What lovely bones I have


----------



## DCBassman (5 Dec 2020)

Jeez hope it goes well.


----------



## PK99 (5 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Any experiences?
> I’m having medial and lateral ligaments repaired in 2 weeks, along with keyhole surgery to clean the cr@p out



Mr A?

Hope it goes well!


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Mr A?
> 
> Hope it goes well!


Nah he only does knees.
However. he was meant to be scoping my knee on 7 Jan, postponed for now 

Ankle being done by ankle specialist


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Dec 2020)

Don't feet look overly complicated when you see them like that!

Good luck V- hope it goes well and you're soon back on your fe... er...!


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Don't feet look overly complicated when you see them like that!
> 
> Good luck V- hope it goes well and you're soon back on your fe... er...!


Yep loads of bones and stringy bits


----------



## Tripster (5 Dec 2020)

MRI & CT scans are amazing aren’t they. Had a shoulder rebuilt with bone graft from my hip but nowt done on ankles or knees.....yet, but it will come.
The very best of luck and hope you recover well and soon. Rest over Christmas and then fingers crossed you are back on a bike early in 2021


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2020)

Indeed, the CT scan showed in much more detail than the MRI done back in August


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> For anyone who likes cool scans, my foot from nuclear SPECT CT, the purple bits are to be fixed. What lovely bones I have



Quite something. Do you get to keep print outs?


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Quite something. Do you get to keep print outs?


They sent the images to me (among others) with a report and disc (yet to look at it). That’s just a photo of what I received


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2020)

Good luck vickster, hope it goes well.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Dec 2020)

Did you have your toenail bones painted specially for the pic top left?

Good luck with the op.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2020)

Pre-op assessment done, Covid test tomorrow morning, 3 days isolation, then the knife (and arthroscope). Last swim / gym tonight for a while


----------



## davidphilips (14 Dec 2020)

Good luck with tomorrows test and hope you make a speedy and pain free recovery.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Pre-op assessment done, Covid test tomorrow morning, 3 days isolation, then the knife (and arthroscope). Last swim / gym tonight for a while



Hope it goes well...


----------



## lazybloke (14 Dec 2020)

I used to work for a medical imaging company and never saw scans like that - amazing!
Maybe they'll offer you a Bluray of the surgery? 🤢


Best of luck for your op & recovery.


----------



## PK99 (14 Dec 2020)

Is this injury repair or wear and tear?


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Hope it goes well...


Yep I didn’t drown in the pool


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Is this injury repair or wear and tear?


Injury


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2020)

lazybloke said:


> I used to work for a medical imaging company and never saw scans like that - amazing!
> Maybe they'll offer you a Bluray of the surgery? 🤢
> 
> 
> Best of luck for your op & recovery.


Lord I hope not!


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2020)

Ugh


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Ugh


Hope the recovery goes as well you'd like.

Out for Christmas?


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hope the recovery goes as well you'd like.
> 
> Out for Christmas?


Out today!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Ugh


Can you fit SPD cleats to that?


----------



## cyberknight (18 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Ugh


some folk will do owt to show a bit of leg over the interweb 

GWS @vickster


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2020)

cyberknight said:


> some folk will do owt to show a bit of leg over the interweb
> 
> GWS @vickster



But whose leg?


----------



## DCBassman (18 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Ugh


Treat it nicely, and get well soon!


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Treat it nicely, and get well soon!


Getting into the bungalow was hard, luckily my brother was there to stop me falling although foot did go down , I’m very tired post anaesthetic


----------



## Soltydog (18 Dec 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Vickster


----------



## davidphilips (18 Dec 2020)

Best wishes for full and speedy recovery vickster and hope you have a great and pain free Xmas.


----------



## alicat (18 Dec 2020)

GWS @vickster.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2020)




----------



## Archie_tect (19 Dec 2020)

All the best V, keep wiggling your toes!


----------



## lazybloke (19 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Can you fit SPD cleats to that?


Not Heelys then? 

GWS; feet up!


----------



## vickster (19 Dec 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Not Heelys then?
> 
> GWS; feet up!


It’s up with my mother in the background 😂


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Mend quickly xxx


----------



## RoadRider400 (21 Dec 2020)

Your post reminded me of this. Hope you are back on the bike soon 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfpk8QEhK1c


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2020)

If anyone wants to give their core a good work out, try non weight bearing on crutches for a bit. Mine is killing me


----------



## raleighnut (21 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> If anyone wants to give their core a good work out, try non weight bearing on crutches for a bit. Mine is killing me


Yep tell me about it although I failed my 'crutch test' so had to use a couple of 'zimmer frames' but they're just as difficult. 1 tip wear a shoe with a bit of a heel on your good leg, you don't need much about an inch or so but it means you don't have to fight so hard to keep the other leg raised. i used my ankle length 'cowboy/chelsea boot'.


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2020)

I did try with a trainer on, the only shoes I have here. But felt more unstable.
I’m going to be knackered or super strong after 2 weeks of this!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2020)

Hope you’re soon on the mend, Vickster. In the meantime, enjoy Christmas and all trimmings. 👍


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Hope you’re soon on the mend, Vickster. In the meantime, enjoy Christmas and all trimmings. 👍


It’s certainly going to be an odd one here in Tier 4!


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2020)

Gahhh surgeon isn’t going to remove the cast until the 8th 
I was meant to be working that week! Maybe I can somehow from bed! 
Heads off to Amazon to look at bed laptop stand thingies!


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2021)

Cast is off  back to full weight bearing, albeit with crutches as foot is pretty sore. Use walking boot if out and about. Able to drive (automatic car) not that there’s anywhere to go!

Surgeon happy with her handiwork and that incisions are all well healed 

I will go back to my home alone cat tomorrow


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Cast is off  back to full weight bearing, albeit with crutches as foot is pretty sore. Use walking boot if out and about. Able to drive (automatic car) not that there’s anywhere to go!
> 
> Surgeon happy with her handiwork and that incisions are all well healed
> 
> I will go back to my home alone cat tomorrow


Nice to hear it's going well


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2021)

Now 7 weeks post op. Had follow up call with surgeon yesterday. No need to use boot now, be glad to see the back of it! She said don’t go out if icy...I’d kind of figured that for myself. 
Ankle is rather swollen at end of work day due to the sitting, need to use a compression stocking, ice and an anti inflammatory at end of day to control pain.
Have got a support from physio to use walking, managed about 2.5km to town for air and a coffee today, but had to get bus back as was too painful to walk home.
Will start to work on walking and strength with physio and only back to surgeon if no improvement. 12 weeks is the next recovery milestone... maybe even 

(although I do still need knee op when they start doing surgery again at private hospital as the knee will continue to affect ankle recovery according to surgeon...hopefully around Easter)


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Feb 2021)

Sounds good, nice improvement Vickster!


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Feb 2021)

Good luck with a continued improvement.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2021)

Progress at physio. Used the exercise bike. I’m allowed to get the turbo out, hopefully knee will tolerate!
If turbo goes ok, I might yet get outside on bike around Easter 

(Still waiting for private hospital to start doing private ops again so can get knee sorted)


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Progress at physio. Used the exercise bike. I’m allowed to get the turbo out, hopefully knee will tolerate!
> If turbo goes ok, I might yet get outside on bike around Easter
> 
> (Still waiting for private hospital to start doing private ops again so can get knee sorted)


You will soon be running again 6 million dollar Vickster


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2021)

cyberknight said:


> You will soon be running again 6 million dollar Vickster


Running isn’t on the agenda but cycling


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Running isn’t on the agenda but cycling


I cant find a video of steve austin riding a bike but you know what i mean


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2021)

Clearly not going to set any records but I’ve just done my first post op outdoor cycle.
I’ve also walked 5k and done 35 mins on turbo. Feeling a bit worn out now!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Clearly not going to set any records but I’ve just done my first post op outdoor cycle.
> I’ve also walked 5k and done 35 mins on turbo. Feeling a bit worn out now!


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2021)

Great progress.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Afternoon off work (dentist and hygienist)...so I got out again. Little further but slower due to traffic and using shared paths.
Ankle and foot a bit achy, stretching down to put foot on ground is ouchy, I’ve never mastered the sliding off saddle thing and remounting without getting tangled up, so just tip bike slightly 

I do have very clean shiny teeth today as well


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Afternoon off work (dentist and hygienist)...so I got out again. Little further but slower due to traffic and using shared paths.
> Ankle and foot a bit achy, stretching down to put foot on ground is ouchy, I’ve never mastered the sliding off saddle thing and remounting without getting tangled up, so just tip bike slightly
> 
> I do have very clean shiny teeth today as well


Ok expecting you for the usual sunday ride , no excuses now


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2021)

Ummm  I’ll check with the physio

another 8 mile spin. I’ll be glad of clock change so I can go out later...

still no news on knee op


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2021)

Similar run today.
Weather looks grim tomorrow so will hopefully get out a weekend, maybe further for a coffee meet in Kingston


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Weather looks grim tomorrow


Certainly does...


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2021)

About 13 miles today to meet a pal for coffee
Windy so a good workout!


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2021)

Just over 11 miles, rather nasty headwind


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2021)

11ish miles again this evening
Knee op on 19 April so another couple of weeks to cycle before another lay off 
Knee locked cycling yesterday so definitely needs attention


----------



## HMS_Dave (29 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> 11ish miles again this evening
> Knee op on 19 April so another couple of weeks to cycle before another lay off
> Knee locked cycling yesterday so definitely needs attention


Sounds awful.

I will need knee attention at some point. Obesity has done it in. If I catch the side of it right it twists with similar pain to twisting your ankle but worse. Hope your rehabilitation goes well.


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2021)

Managed 10 miles after work yesterday, lovely evening


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Nice sunny day, much hillier than other rides around here. 13 miles in a bit over an hour moving.
119 miles in 2 weeks


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2021)

Great progress.


----------



## Slick (4 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Nice sunny day, much hillier than other rides around here. 13 miles in a bit over an hour moving.
> 119 miles in 2 weeks


Good effort and will surely stand you in good stead for the next layoff. 👍


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

Slick said:


> Good effort and will surely stand you in good stead for the next layoff. 👍


Hope so. Shame the weather tomorrow is going to be typical bank holiday  will try to get out though for a bit


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2021)

13 mph after surgery is pretty quick. Any pain at all ?


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> 13 mph after surgery is pretty quick. Any pain at all ?


12.5mph
When I have to stretch to put my foot down at junctions and a bit pushing off. Inside of a bit swollen and sore around scar and outside of knee a bit burny but it was before cycling too!!
I rode the bike I came off having got it checked over so that’s a hoodoo overcome too


----------



## vickster (7 Apr 2021)

Another 12.5 miles post work...quite


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Another 12.5 miles post work...quite



Yup, brass monkeys here too.


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2021)

Up to 193 miles since 21 March.
3 more days to squeeze in a few more before isolating from Friday morning


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2021)

How long off after the op?


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> How long off after the op?


No Idea yet, based on the previous, 4-6 weeks at least I’d think. Depends what’s done and how quickly I can get enough flexion (partly the objective of op, to clear shredded tissue from joint)


----------



## DCBassman (13 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> No Idea yet, based on the previous, 4-6 weeks at least I’d think. Depends what’s done and how quickly I can get enough flexion (partly the objective of op, to clear shredded tissue from joint)


Much physio, then. Had similar issues while they were sorting out my shoulder, odd scraps of rotator cuff getting to places they shouldn't.


----------



## vickster (13 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Much physio, then. Had similar issues while they were sorting out my shoulder, odd scraps of rotator cuff getting to places they shouldn't.


First physio is booked for 10 days post op. I’ll get in the hydro pool too as soon as I can (and also the swimming pool)


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Apr 2021)

Hope everything goes well V.


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2021)

Done. Ouch! 
partial weight bearing on crutches for 3 weeks. I won’t be cycling in 4!


----------



## DCBassman (19 Apr 2021)

Take it easy, no popping anything!


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Take it easy, no popping anything!


Other than the pain pills 
Ankle has joined the swollen pain party too


----------



## DCBassman (20 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Other than the pain pills
> Ankle has joined the swollen pain party too


Oh, pain pills, pop away! My view is that during the time you need pain relief, hit it to the max.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2021)

Little update...so now about 8 months post ankle op and 4 months post knee op. Physio has discharged me with a plethora of exercises for at home and gym. Ankle is still pretty weak, left calf completely wasted, balance not great and I can't do a single leg heel/calf raise for toffee on that side on land (I can in water, so apparently there's hope)

Started back cycling outdoors at end of May, just under 1100 miles for the year, 75-100 miles most weeks
Gym and/or swimming 2-3 times a week if weather not conducive to cycling (I'm doing something every day), plus now infrequent hydrotherapy sessions

Joints and muscles generally aren't great (paying for approx. monthly sports massage), and I'm sleeping awfully (other knee is playing up, nothing too sinister according to physio, ligaments ok, more likely wear and tear, possibly meniscus and crap floating around in joint  ) but I'll plod along for now


----------



## DCBassman (17 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Little update...so now about 8 months post ankle op and 4 months post knee op. Physio has discharged me with a plethora of exercises for at home and gym. Ankle is still pretty weak, left calf completely wasted, balance not great and I can't do a single leg heel/calf raise for toffee on that side on land (I can in water, so apparently there's hope)
> 
> Started back cycling outdoors at end of May, just under 1100 miles for the year, 75-100 miles most weeks
> Gym and/or swimming 2-3 times a week if weather not conducive to cycling (I'm doing something every day), plus now infrequent hydrotherapy sessions
> ...


I've no idea of your age and far too polite to ask, but jeez, the ongoing wear and tear is the pits, ain't it? As mentioned elsewhere, I'm now no longer a bass player, can't walk without sticks, and now my left shoulder is joining in with a vengeance. I'm not old! Dammit...


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2021)

I’m just 49…and indeed it is


----------



## DCBassman (18 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> I’m just 49…and indeed it is


Blimey, get as much good work done now as you can. No fun approaching 70 with more major knife-work in prospect...
On the other hand, there's really only so much one can do.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Blimey, get as much good work done now as you can. No fun approaching 70 with more major knife-work in prospect...
> On the other hand, there's really only so much one can do.


I'll need at least one new knee long before 70


----------



## DCBassman (18 Aug 2021)

DCBassman said:


> more major knife-work


Trouble is with orthopaedics, it's never actually just knife work, but major carpentry with power tools.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Aug 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Blimey, get as much good work done now as you can. No fun approaching 70 with more major knife-work in prospect...
> On the other hand, there's really only so much one can do.


50 here and I’ll be looking forward to titanium knee I’m sure in the not too distant future!  . Got pain in my left hip as well now. Just a wee niggle . Hate to think that’s OA as well  . The price I’ve paid for a lifetime of being very active and sporty.


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Aug 2021)

I'm approaching 75 and had a serious knee injury in my early 20s - which was treated at the hospital I was working, in Innsbruck, and I'm 100% certain that if it'd been treated in any country where skiing injuries weren't as common, I would now be on my second or third knee or have the joint fused. As it is, it's still functional without too much bother although post-traumatic arthritis is taking its toll. Nothing I can't cope with, though. The achilles tendon that 'went' a few years ago when I was chasing a dog downhill on a steep, wet and slippery slope gives me more trouble BUT the cycling is helping both it and the knee, more than I expected! 

It remains to be seen how much strength returns in that leg - very little so far! - but it is already behaving in a more stable fashion. The issue of returning strength is doubtful, even though it's early days yet, and might well see me getting an electric conversion kit by, say, next spring. Getting up even slight hills - which is all we have round here in the flatlands - is very hard work when only one leg can push effectively and the other is somewhat of a passenger when any real effort is required. 

Over fifty years ago when I injured my knee, I remember the radiologist, the plaster technician, the orthopaedist and the physio all united in saying 'What a pity you didn't just break it instead of shredding your soft tissue - it'd've healed much better and faster!'

Best of luck and good healing vibes to all who face major repair surgery!


----------



## kingrollo (18 Aug 2021)

Weird on scans my knees show moderate OA. But get hardly any pain.

Returning to cycling after a few months off with a mysterious groin injury I noticed my knees were sore after a ride. But now I've built my mileage and presumably strength up any pain has gone. Strengthening the surrounding muscles must have helped.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2021)

kingrollo said:


> Weird on scans my knees show moderate OA. But get hardly any pain.



How are you defining moderate? if there’s little inflammation and the subchondral bone is intact, you may not get much pain as articular cartilage itself isn‘t highly innervated 

https://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnote...ts-experience-osteoarthritis-pain-changes-are (and the other way round)


----------



## kingrollo (18 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> How are you defining moderate? if there’s little inflammation and the subchondral bone is intact, you may not get much pain as articular cartilage itself isn‘t highly innervated
> 
> https://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnote...ts-experience-osteoarthritis-pain-changes-are (and the other way round)



Don't know. I was quoting the report which described moderate OA.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2021)

kingrollo said:


> Don't know. I was quoting the report which described moderate OA.


MRI or Xray. Probably grade 2ish so if the bone isn’t affected and there’s not load of inflammation and swelling, you might not have pain  especially if it’s not on a weight bearing surface (my knee cap and groove is pretty shot but I rarely get kneecap pain, the weight bearing bits can be a different matter, eg I cannot kneel at all!)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> 50 here and I’ll be looking forward to titanium knee I’m sure in the not too distant future!  . Got pain in my left hip as well now. Just a wee niggle . Hate to think that’s OA as well  . The price I’ve paid for a lifetime of being very active and sporty.



Being active is not a known cause of OA.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Being active is not a known cause of OA.


Yep being a footballer in my younger years has taken its toll on my joints. Besides hospital scan confirmed OA in my knee. I’m also aware of two ex colleagues who have had both hips replaced. One was a very good swimmer in their early days and the other ran a lot of marathons ! Joints worn out !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yep being a footballer in my younger years has taken its toll on my joints. Besides hospital scan confirmed OA in my knee. I’m also aware of two ex colleagues who have had both hips replaced. One was a very good swimmer in their early days and the other ran a lot of marathons ! Joints worn out !



Injuries are a known cause. But that’s not an inevitable outcome of being active.


joint injury – overusing your joint when it has not had enough time to heal after an injury or operation


----------



## kingrollo (19 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Being active is not a known cause of OA.



Being active keeps your weight under control. Extra weight places more load on you're joints.

You're dammed if you do .......


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2021)

NWB exercise like swimming, cycling, rowing good for weight maintenance, fitness and joints


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> NWB exercise like swimming, cycling, rowing good for weight maintenance, fitness and joints


Well…….. I’m doing weight maintenance alright lol . Maintaining my fat stores lol. However I know I could do with losing a stone or two , that should help with my knee etc. It’s harder as your get older !!


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2021)

Indeed I’m a good stone heavier than when I got injured


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

It’s a year since my ankle double ligament repair (and 8 months since subsequent knee op).
I’m just shy of 2400 outdoor miles for the year (well pretty much 7 months as only really went outside at end May). Weather (and time) permitting, I should get to 2500 for the year  I managed 90 miles on 🦄 last week
Also swimming/doing hydrotherapy twice a week, and occasional visits to the gym (need to up those in new year but I’d rather cycle if weather ok)


----------



## T4tomo (20 Dec 2021)

Different injury and not as bad, I chipped an ankle bone and strained the ligaments in a hockey incident. Been back on the bike for about a month and initially umpired, and then played a game of hockey for first time last weekend, all with no real ill effects. Infact it feels better after i have done something on it. I have been doing movement a stretching exercises with it once I got to the appropriate stage.

However I still find its "a bit stiff" and I can feel a slight pull on certain direction stretches. Do / did you find than @vickster I'm sort of hoping that it should just go with time


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2021)

Mine is still very stiff but at least stable and broadly pain free.
I already had minimal dorsiflexion in my ankles due I believe to foot shape (very high arches) and very tight calf muscles, this has probably made it worse, but wasn’t the cause.
I should be better at doing physio but after years of it for various reasons, I have rehab fatigue. Going to the pool does help


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2021)

2515 miles as of today, should do about 30 tomorrow so target met


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> 2515 miles as of today, should do about 30 tomorrow so target met


Fantastic !!!


----------

